
Never Charge for a Mobile App (and Other Freemium Lessons From VCs) - jaybol
http://gigaom.com/2010/05/19/never-charge-for-a-mobile-app-and-other-freemium-lessons-from-vcs/
======
RuadhanMc
It should be:

"Never charge for a Mobile App if you want to get VC investment."

Of course, if do charge (perhaps the Lite/Pro model) for a Mobile App and it
becomes very successful, then VC's will come knocking anyway.

It's funny how the blogger-type VC's all seem to follow the same path. It's
quite an echo chamber they live in.

